# Ear Yeast/Infection



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

My pitbull mix has been plagued with ear issues for as long as I can remember along with severe food allergies. What products do you feel work best to control your dog's ear yeast? I use Zymox which works extremely well and I will continue to use that line, but I was curious about any other products out there?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Zymox is what I use as well! Works great and you can get it off amazon. What have you done for her allergies? What are you feeding? I ended up home cooking for my girl after many dog foods and allergy foods still failed her. She hasn't had an ear infection in months!


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bella is absolutely gorgeous!!  When you say home cooking -- what do you prepare for her?

My dog's current vet changed her to a venison and potato dog food that seemed to make a huge difference. In addition, I discovered Zymox for her ear issues. My dog was plagued with chronic ear infections until last year. Around May of 2011, I started using the Zymox Otic for her and it totally got rid of her ear/yeast infection!! After that was cleared up, I started using the Zymox Ear Cleanser to maintain the overall freshness. Zymox has truly been a godsend because she is no longer pawing at her ears and they are not red. Plus her ears smell great! She is healthy -- so I am happy!! I actually just ordered more of the Ear Cleanser directly from the Zymox website earlier today.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

1/3 peroxide
1/3 alcohol
1/3 vinegar

mix solution, cleanse ear 2 times a day. If yeast infection is located on the head or anywhere you can apply to the area as well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ladyluck145 said:


> Bella is absolutely gorgeous!!  When you say home cooking -- what do you prepare for her?
> 
> My dog's current vet changed her to a venison and potato dog food that seemed to make a huge difference. In addition, I discovered Zymox for her ear issues. My dog was plagued with chronic ear infections until last year. Around May of 2011, I started using the Zymox Otic for her and it totally got rid of her ear/yeast infection!! After that was cleared up, I started using the Zymox Ear Cleanser to maintain the overall freshness. Zymox has truly been a godsend because she is no longer pawing at her ears and they are not red. Plus her ears smell great! She is healthy -- so I am happy!! I actually just ordered more of the Ear Cleanser directly from the Zymox website earlier today.


Aww! Thanks! My girl suffered from alot of skin infections both yeast and bacterial as well as ear. I cook her stew beef, turkey, liver, and beef heart for now....I will introduce more proteins as I go on but the beef/turkey combo is working great for her. She seems to have issues with chicken. I also give her multi vitamins, probiotics, prebiotics, and digestive enzymes as well as fish oil, ACV,and ester-C. She's like a new girl with a beautiful shiney coat


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> 1/3 peroxide
> 1/3 alcohol
> 1/3 vinegar
> 
> mix solution, cleanse ear 2 times a day. If yeast infection is located on the head or anywhere you can apply to the area as well.


:goodpost:

It's basically what you are already using but a lot cheaper. Zumox has 3 main ingredients designed to so what the Solution above does. They are also both natural solutions. Whatever works for you of course. But might be worth a try to save you the ordering.


----------



## Pumpkins-Tank (Nov 1, 2012)

So lucky to find this site. MY tank has been to the vet and on antibotics for three to four weeks..the skin scraping said wasnt fungus..but its not going away. I have the shampoo from the vet and give him a bath every two weeks. He has had this issue each May. But usually it got better on its own. This time not so much. He is itchy and shakes his head a lot..right ear issue. He licks his paws...i had him on blue buff..duck . No food seems to make it better or worse. Im not sure how to help him and its driving me crazy...i need advice...with specifics to try. I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS IN ANY OTHER PIT I HAVE OWNED OR BRED..HOW MANY BENADRYLS PER DAY, WHAT DOSE OF PROBIOTICS AND SO ON? tank is abt 75lbs.


----------

